# Epson 8500 vs Epson 9500



## neilgarcia (Aug 19, 2010)

hi, i'm surrently deciding on which projector to get. I hear they are almost the same but there is a $1000 difference. The 9500 comes with an extra lamp and mount which is a plus. right now i can get the 8500 for $2000 and the 9500 for $3299. Which would you go with?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The 8500. A mount and a spare bulb are a lot less than $1299.

What do the reviews say about these two models?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The real difference is the 9500 can do anamorphic lenses. But other PJ in the 8500 range can also do this so I'd not see it as a selling point. The 8500 is the editor's choice at projectorcentral.com and definitely a great PJ for any home.


----------



## neilgarcia (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks for your thoughts, i think i will go with the 8500 and use the money i save on the screen.


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

I own an epson 8500 and it is a great projector. I would recommend it to anyone. The only differences between it and the 9500 are the extras that the 9500 comes with. I can't tell a difference in picture between the two. My bulb just went out at 600 hrs, and epson replaced it with a new bulb for free. Plus, you might be into a new projector by the time you would even use the spare bulb.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

hakunatata said:


> I own an epson 8500 and it is a great projector. I would recommend it to anyone. The only differences between it and the 9500 are the extras that the 9500 comes with. I can't tell a difference in picture between the two. My bulb just went out at 600 hrs, and epson replaced it with a new bulb for free. Plus, you might be into a new projector by the time you would even use the spare bulb.


Don't miss the Anamorphic capabilities. That's a feature many demand in a projector. I certainly agree with a lot of what you said although I burn a bulb really fast(2yrs). Most watch a lot less tv than I do so factor that in mind. Still having a backup is a critical deal IMO. That way if it goes out you can still watch movies while getting a replacement.


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

I also think that you should be able to find one for a little cheaper than 2000. My buddy wants to get the same projector and he says he has been finding some for around 1700 if you don't care about getting a mount or a screen to come with it.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

8350 would actually be a better choice.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

The 9500 is a dealer's install model for those who don't DIY. Besides the lamp and mount, it has more video processing, and lockable calibration settings, for the professional calibration that the client will be getting, along with his installation. 

Anybody who asks what the difference is between the models should be getting the 8500. The 9500 will be recommended by the dealer to his client.

Oh, and I forgot to add, the 9500 is black and the 8500 is white.


----------

